# Playing with (and emptying) the water bottle



## metamers (Apr 28, 2013)

Not sure if it's a cry for attention or if they're just having fun, but I've noticed that my rats will completely SOAK their cage and drain the water from the bottle. One of my rats will just continuously tap the ball while water pours out. They are usually able to drink it just fine. 

Any other rats do this? Anything I can do or should I just not fill it as much so they're forced to not play with it? 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

Are you sure its not just a faulty water bottle that is leaking?
The tapping of the ball is how rats actually drink, but it sounds like you've a water bottle problem rather than behavioral.


----------



## Pandandelion (Oct 20, 2013)

I would try switching to a water bowl, rather than a bottle. You can probably train them to stop playing with it by giving them a treat every time they drink from it normal without draining it.


----------



## Gannyaan (Dec 7, 2012)

What do you mean.... I'm confused... Are they using their hands to push the ball and it's soaking the cage....? Or are the just drinking and too much is coming out?

I agree with Nanashi, it's probably a leaky water bottle.... I've bought three that just failed and leaked everywhere... Good ones that aren't expensive are hard to find 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hrl20100 (May 1, 2013)

I know that guinea pigs do this (one of mine does it), but I have never heard of rats doing it! 
I would try getting another bottle. Maybe have one bottle at the bottom and one at the top of the cage (on a different level). See if both bottles leak, or if its just the one. If they both seem to leak, then it may be that one of your rats is indeed, messing with it. If its just the one that is emptied, then I think we can say that its just a faulty bottle.

How much stuff do your rats have in their cage?
How often do they get to come out of their cage?

If there is a rat thats playing with the bottle, it could be because she/he is bored and needs something to do (hence those questions).


----------



## metamers (Apr 28, 2013)

The bottle doesn't leak on its own, one of my rats will make the ball go up and down without drinking from it, soaking herself and the bottom of the cage and bedding. I kind of want to try the idea of a water dish (to see if it'd be messy or not.) 

The bottle is pretty good, but I can look into getting another one. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## metamers (Apr 28, 2013)

I think she's just acting out when I have another rat out. I have 2 and both don't like being left behind when I take another one. I USUALLY play with both at the same time, but sometimes this rat in question will be Napping, so I leave. And come back to the floor soaked. They both drink out of it fine with no problems otherwise. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## bazmonkey (Nov 8, 2013)

metamers said:


> Any other rats do this?


Never heard of it, but it reminds me of a story about a cat that was taught to use and flush the toilet. She ran up a huge water bill by habitually flushing over and over 



> Anything I can do or should I just not fill it as much so they're forced to not play with it?


Well I wouldn't do that. They don't know they're running down their water supply.

Put a saucer or plate underneath the water bottle. It'll keep the bedding more dry, and maybe standing in a puddle of water will deter them. 

Do they have a spare bottle? Maybe attach it to the cage under a perch or something less convenient to sit there and dribble, so you can help ensure they don't actually run out of water. 

...Am I the only one that really wants to see a video of a rat dribbling water habitually? It sounds kinda cute.


----------



## metamers (Apr 28, 2013)

Yeah, I might just end up moving it. I will try the saucer trick, but they love moving things around on me  

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## metamers (Apr 28, 2013)

Just caught her in the act! She's actually biting the ball/tip of the spout part instead of licking it, which is why so much water comes out. Weird. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Gannyaan (Dec 7, 2012)

metamers said:


> Just caught her in the act! She's actually biting the ball/tip of the spout part instead of licking it, which is why so much water comes out. Weird.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Hmmm.... Could u get a bowl that attaches to the side of the cage ?  I personally would prefer those... The bowls get pushed around and get all sort of things in them and make a mess...



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

